# Adult Heterometrus ID



## Bobafett2k6 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi there, 

I'm quite new to keeping scorpions, any chance you scorpion gurus could give your opinion on which species this adult Heterometrus is?































It would also be helpful to me if you could explain how you came to your conclusion, thanks in advance!


----------



## G. Carnell (Apr 23, 2013)

Hey 

Your scorpion is Heterometrus petersii
here is the key to the genus Heterometrus from Kovarik's "Revision of the genus Heterometrus" available here: http://www.factorioforums.com/scorpio/pdf/2004-Heterometrus.pdf

I'll run through it with you, might be nice to see how to do it yourself when you get a new species!!

Key to species of Heterometrus (except H. tristis)
1. Dorsal surface of chela covered by pointed or rounded
granules .............. 2
-* Dorsal surface of chela smooth, may be punctate or
uneven but not granulate ............ 16*

16. Male has longer and markedly narrower chela of
pedipalp than female. Aso male femur and patella are
longer. ........................... 23
*- Sexual dimorphism in proportions of pedipalp not
noticeable. ......................17 (Assumed!)*

17. Entire carapace, mesosoma and dorsal surface of
metasomal segments granulate ..……..... 18
-* Carapace with disc smooth or granulate, but no
granules on mesosoma and dorsal surface of metasomal
segments ......................19*

19. Dorsal keels on fifth metasomal segment consist of
sparse large and pointed granules. Chela lobiform ..... 20
-* Dorsal keels on fifth metasomal segment consist of
minute, less noticeable granules. Chela rounded. ..... 21*

*21. Male has more pronounced tooth on movable fingers
of pedipalp than female. Carapace margins often
granulate. ...................... H. petersii (Thorell, 1876)*
- Movable fingers of pedipalp without noticeable sexual
dimorphism. Carapace usually smooth, without granules.
...................... H. laoticus Couzijn, 1981


The main idea with this species, is that H.laoticus and H.petersii look very similar, the easily recognisable difference is the lack of granulation on the H.laoticus prosoma, so yours is H.petersii!
Hope this helps and was semi fun!

Here's an example of Heterometrus laoticus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bobafett2k6 (Apr 23, 2013)

Excellent answer man!

I'm new to scorpions so I struggled a little to follow through what you were saying, and relating it to what i see.  

For example I struggle with the chela, it looks to me like granulation (given that I have the definition of granulation correct of course!) and in the pic you posted of H. laoticus the chela on the bottom right scorpion look granulated?

So with the carapace, mine has granulation around the outside but not the centre, it's clearly smooth.  If that were say spinifer/swammerdami/longimanus or whatever, would the whole carapace be granulated?

I question as I asked elsewhere and a couple of people claimed spinifer (although someone else did say petersii)


----------



## G. Carnell (Apr 23, 2013)

Hey

Sorry about that I should have explained what each bit meant!

Chela = the claw, so the exterior is smooth, with punctuations or spiky granules

heres a pic of granules, you can get them all over the scorpion, including the claws
when they fuse together they form carinae, like granule mountains, these are important for ID's 
(wish i had my old pics, they were better  )
example: 






This H.spinifer has granulation in the same area as your H.petersii!






H.spinifer generally looks different to H.laoticus/H.petersii, the claws are termed "lobiform" by Kovarik
not quite sure what he means by this though!  the claws are definitely different.


So my H.laoticus pic shows smooth dorsal surface of the claws, with the typical spiky/punctuated region
heres an H.spinifer (left) and H.laoticus, for comparison! sorry for crap pics I only just got back in the hobby!






As for H.swammerdami, yea they are granulated ALL OVER!! claws and all

Thanks to IMGUR for the photo hosting!!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bobafett2k6 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you very much, most helpful!

I still find it a little difficult but the PDF you linked and the photo's showing actual granulation and different species are very helpful.  

I guess it'll come with experience, I've only ventured into the fascinating world of scorpions in the last couple of months, up until then I've only kept tarantulas.

How do you fancy taking a shot at my juvenile Heterometrus ID thread?  It's approx 3" from chelicerae to telson.  I'll have a go myself, and see if I get it right....

Thanks, your help is much appreciated.


----------



## graybeard (Oct 31, 2020)

Sorry about the necropost. 

But I would appreciate if someone could help me with an ID of the Heterometrus species that I received today.
It was sold as a Heterometrus sp. but I don't know the sub species. I don't even know if they are i6.

Let me know if you need more pictures.


----------



## Collin Clary (Nov 14, 2020)

graybeard said:


> Sorry about the necropost.
> 
> But I would appreciate if someone could help me with an ID of the Heterometrus species that I received today.
> It was sold as a Heterometrus sp. but I don't know the sub species. I don't even know if they are i6.
> ...


_Heterometrus silenus_


----------

